# Milan, Italy - Far from being only an industrial city



## Farrapo (Oct 7, 2003)

*MILAN*​
1









2









3









4









5









6









7









8









9









10









11









12









13









14









15









16









17









18









19









20









21









22









23









24









25









26









27









28









29









30









31









32









33









34









35









36









37









38









39









40









41









42









43









44









45









46









47









48









49









50









51









52









53









54









55









56









57









58









59










Credits: *Flickr.com* and *Pbase.com*


----------



## Rhoy (Aug 23, 2005)

Good selection. #40 is particulary gorgeous.


----------



## Mr.Canello (Mar 30, 2008)

Very beautiful city! Great!:rock:

*pic 36* :drool:


----------



## Prosciutto (Jun 28, 2006)

Belle foto.


----------



## darkangel87 (Oct 8, 2007)

è unica Milano!!!


----------



## FM 2258 (Jan 24, 2004)

Ollenac said:


> Very beautiful city! Great!:rock:
> 
> *pic 36* :drool:


...as well as 56. :drool: 

When I was in Milan last year I noticed that the female police officers wore high heels. Very sexy.


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

I looked for photos from Milan in Italian forum today. These are better and I wait for upload.


----------



## UrbanSophist (Aug 4, 2005)

I love Milan. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Obidos (Dec 23, 2005)

Beautiful pics, beautiful city!


----------



## Pocholo (Dec 25, 2006)

Wonderful city, sexy girls!


----------



## Brisbaner21 (Jul 17, 2007)

I really want to go to Milan.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Belle fotos! Nice pics :cheers:


----------



## Farrapo (Oct 7, 2003)

Grazie a tutti!


----------



## Boeing! (Aug 16, 2006)

Nice combination.


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

this city really, for some reason, interests me... more than all ther other "must-see" cities of Italy


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

stunning pics/stunning city/stunning girls


----------



## TohrAlkimista (Dec 18, 2006)

If I can, some pics taken during the design week in a new fast developing fashion area of Milan:* Zona Tortona*.

Thank you to our forumer Milanomia. :cheers:

Zona tortona





















NH hotel Nhow






Ponte verso Porta Genova FS/M


----------



## Yotam (Jan 13, 2007)

I don't want to sound childish, but 'Zona' means ***** in hebrew. just wanted you to know.


----------



## Farrapo (Oct 7, 2003)

Thanks for your replies! kay:

Btw, new pics were added!


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

Another former industrial district in Milan: Bovisa

Pics by Eletrix



ELETRIX said:


> Alcuni scatti del mio giretto in Zona Bovisa
> 
> *BaseB HeadQuarter (milan, Italy)*
> 
> ...


----------

